# Accutane log (will put pics up too)



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

As some of you already know I was prescribed accutane and as from yesterday started taking it.

I am on 40mg per day and my course is for 4 months. I also weigh 80kg.

Along with the accutane I will be taking:

3x1200mg fish oils

1x vit B complex

1x vit C with zinc

1x Magnesium

My skin isn't really too bad. It's just the fact that I have had loads of courses of antibiotics and topical creams and they just haven't cleared up. So finally took the plunge and went for accutane.

So I took my first pill yesterday, not going to lie was completely bricking it and had some pretty weird dreams last night too!

Also got the vaseline and moisturizer ready and started using from taking my first pill.

When I get chance I will upload some pictures of before I started and will try take some every week!

Any other advice from anyone would be gladly appreciated and taken on board!

Also a big thank you to everyone on here that I have made contact with about accutane and that has given me advice :thumb:


----------



## Sword (May 5, 2012)

Try quinoderm cream too - worked amazingly for me.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Is that for stopping intial breakout mate? That's literally the only thing im worried about, even though I know I sound so stupid saying it!

Where can I get it from too?


----------



## joevizz (Feb 27, 2011)

40mg per month? i was under the impression the normal dose was 20-40mg ed?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You won't regret it mate. Accutane is a miracle pill.

Try not to worry to much about sides, as you'll be looking for them even if they aint there, not good for your noggin.

It worked amazingly with me, get some pics up


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

joevizz said:


> 40mg per month? i was under the impression the normal dose was 20-40mg ed?


Nice spot mate  Changed.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> You won't regret it mate. Accutane is a miracle pill.
> 
> Try not to worry to much about sides, as you'll be looking for them even if they aint there, not good for your noggin.
> 
> It worked amazingly with me, get some pics up


Yeah I'm just going to sit back and let it do it's thing! And I will do mate, need to find the cable for my phone first!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Yeah I'm just going to sit back and let it do it's thing! And I will do mate, need to find the cable for my phone first!


Just keep lip salve close by at ALL times.

Ive got one in most rooms of house lol, in toolbox at work, in car, in jackets lol trust me, one morning without lip salve and your lips will be stinging it's a Cnut. Dont have to worry about that for a month or two though mate.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Just keep lip salve close by at ALL times.
> 
> Ive got one in most rooms of house lol, in toolbox at work, in car, in jackets lol trust me, one morning without lip salve and your lips will be stinging it's a Cnut. Dont have to worry about that for a month or two though mate.


I've got a little pink tub  aha. But I've used blistex before and that sh*t was awesome so I might get that for night time


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Picture's from the day I started


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

wudnt be using actuane for that mate!

but upto you


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Been put on it by derm mate. TBF picture's dont look bad at all. Backs got quite a few one though


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Just self prescribed and about two weeks in, so interested to see how you get on! Also on 40mg/day. Are you splitting dose morning/evening or all in one go?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Fair enough. I tried all anti b's. Nothing worked so got wacked on this!

Sweet! I spoke to her and she said take it after food in morning both 20m/g caps. How you finding it mate? I'm putting loads of moisturiser on at night and lip barm night and day. You had the dreaded intial breakout yet?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

been on 40mg for 5 weeks now, have not noticed much if any in terms of results, common sides are there but easily managable at the moment nothing really bad i might need to up the dose maybe, anyone?

Guys who have run accutane after how many week do you start to notice a difference? thanks


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Was this from gear?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Fat said:


> Was this from gear?


No mate, im 18 had since was around 16.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

baggsy said:


> been on 40mg for 5 weeks now, have not noticed much if any in terms of results, common sides are there but easily managable at the moment nothing really bad i might need to up the dose maybe, anyone?
> 
> Guys who have run accutane after how many week do you start to notice a difference? thanks


How much do you weigh mate? Maybe bump it up to 60?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> How much do you weigh mate? Maybe bump it up to 60?


around 78kg, im on it for my bacne really, i do have abit of acne on face but nothing too bad


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Im 80kg mate. And same for my back really, although my chest looks not bad at all on the pics it still flares up.

If I was self prescribing (guessing you are) I'd go 60mg mate thats like a 0.75mg/kg dose so nothing to drastic.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Im 80kg mate. And same for my back really, although my chest looks not bad at all on the pics it still flares up.
> 
> If I was self prescribing (guessing you are) I'd go 60mg mate thats like a 0.75mg/kg dose so nothing to drastic.


yeh self prescribing will prob bump it to 60mg soon


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

x2 on lip balm, i have used lipsyl, chapstick, carmex, cymex and all sorts to see which works best, i have found keepin a cymex at home and using that few times a day and using asda's own lip balm (really good stuff imo and cheap) all the time


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

baggsy said:


> yeh self prescribing will prob bump it to 60mg soon


Fair play. I have a check up thingy in under 3 months. I reckon she'll bump me up to 80 ish then to get highest dose possible. She mentioned me being on for 4 months. Been on since friday and already wanting results ahaha


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> x2 on lip balm, i have used lipsyl, chapstick, carmex, cymex and all sorts to see which works best, i have found keepin a cymex at home and using that few times a day and using asda's own lip balm (really good stuff imo and cheap) all the time


Yeah Im getting through some nivea stuff pretty quick after c.hill mentioned it. Then straight vaseline at night. Got a small tiny cut at side of mouth though :\ any idea how to sort that?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Yeah Im getting through some nivea stuff pretty quick after c.hill mentioned it. Then straight vaseline at night. Got a small tiny cut at side of mouth though :\ any idea how to sort that?


no just let it heal and dont pick!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defo try the asda as well, 2 for a quid and they are better than the expensive sh1t


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Aha alright will do! Yeah mate I'll deffinetly have a look at that! Think they key to this lip dryness is keep on top and don't let them crack! How long before this tane properly kicks in do you reckon?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> defo try the asda as well, 2 for a quid and they are better than the expensive sh1t


are these small tubs like vaseline or are they in tubes? Iv used some tubes like nivea for men found it crap, where as the self apply ones with fingers work much better


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

I have both. Tube for day, and little tub at night.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

As matey says, keep on top of it and you'll never have a problem. Smother your lips in Vaseline at night, not too much on your skin as you can end up with red marks round your lips lol end up looking like the joker from batman lmao.

Yes don't pick or anything, try not too open mouth to wide, even when yawning, as they crack and split easy, proper Cnut.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

always been interested in Accutane myself for my back, its a mess... full of scars and spots. Horrible, im very relaxed and "fvck it" approach, so if im out and its sunny Ill generally be ok to take my top off but very self concious, try and face people so they cant see my back. But bad days ill always keep top on!

I hate doctors, waste of time.. ive been trying to get it sorted for last 3 years but always get given stuff that doesnt work and give up until summer comes around again.. !

Migh tjust get a huge back tattoo, job done.. all hidden haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

baggsy said:


> are these small tubs like vaseline or are they in tubes? Iv used some tubes like nivea for men found it crap, where as the self apply ones with fingers work much better


Tubes like lipsyl but loads better as it's softer and applies better for some reason


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Jd123 said:


> View attachment 83603
> View attachment 83604


thats nothing mate i wish i had a pic of the acne i had from my 1st aas cycle it was RAGING i was covered, total depessed over it at the time. you wouldnt get prescribed tane for you pics.

you can still use tane imo, but you will prob get a great effect from vit b5 with that if you chose not to use tane.


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Fair enough. I tried all anti b's. Nothing worked so got wacked on this!
> 
> Sweet! I spoke to her and she said take it after food in morning both 20m/g caps. How you finding it mate? I'm putting loads of moisturiser on at night and lip barm night and day. You had the dreaded intial breakout yet?


Yeah getting on fine mate. Had a bit of a breakout to begin with but not too bad. Just a couple of really savage [email protected] but they've gone now. Face went pretty red during the first week but that has died down now I got some better moisturiser. Everybody at work was asking if I had been on holiday....

Had a couple of new ones come up but they've totally disappeared within a couple of days. All in all I'd say it's working pretty well and sides are 100% manageable. Might buy shares in nivea lip care though.

Will probably stick with 40mg for the next couple of weeks and then up it to 60. Hoping to run it for not much longer than 3 months - however will play it by ear.

Off to Vegas this weekend which will test the theory of whether you can drink on accutane or not...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

stone14 said:


> thats nothing mate i wish i had a pic of the acne i had from my 1st aas cycle it was RAGING i was covered, total depessed over it at the time. you wouldnt get prescribed tane for you pics.
> 
> you can still use tane imo, but you will prob get a great effect from vit b5 with that if you chose not to use tane.


I know the pics look fine mate aha. But I went in and she took one look and just said well we might as well give accutane a shot. I have loads of little spots which for some reason my phone camera dosen't pick up? I wont wear wife beaters or anything in the gym, self consious of them tbh.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Adamdraper said:


> Yeah getting on fine mate. Had a bit of a breakout to begin with but not too bad. Just a couple of really savage [email protected] but they've gone now. Face went pretty red during the first week but that has died down now I got some better moisturiser. Everybody at work was asking if I had been on holiday....
> 
> Had a couple of new ones come up but they've totally disappeared within a couple of days. All in all I'd say it's working pretty well and sides are 100% manageable. Might buy shares in nivea lip care though.
> 
> ...


Good lad! Yeah I have some white heads popped up, im 5 days in and face is also peeling. I actually asked about drinking. She said moderate drinking was fine just don't go to heavy!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Guys who have run accutane, any of you notice the whites of your eye more red? On week 5 eyes are quite red been told by a few work mates aswell anything which can help reduce redness?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Read loads and loads of threads on internet mate. Eye drops apparently are the way forward..


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

yes mate, did a search lots of pages came up so seems like a common side effect, also read on quite a few eye drops didnt help or made it worse, even more worse some say they stay with red eyes even after accutane


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

baggsy said:


> yes mate, did a search lots of pages came up so seems like a common side effect, also read on quite a few eye drops didnt help or made it worse, even more worse some say they stay with red eyes even after accutane


So we will have clear skin and look like freaks 

Just found a little tub of something called cymex by the way. Put it on my lips, decent stuff! F*cking face is peeling like a mofo now!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> So we will have clear skin and look like freaks
> 
> Just found a little tub of something called cymex by the way. Put it on my lips, decent stuff! F*cking face is peeling like *a mofo now*!


thats quick lol you only been on a few days


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Yeah been on 5, tomorrow is number 6  Like peeling around nose and cheeks mate. But tbf lips started going dry from day 2 aha


----------



## j0n35y (Mar 30, 2008)

Thought Id add my experience. I'm on a self prescribed 20mg course for mild acne on back and greasy skin. I've found using the boots simple range has helped my skin loads. After a week my face was red, dry and sore. I think this was due to the harsh cheap moisturiser and Teatree oil facewash. After switching to the 'simple' face wash and face moisturiser my skin healed up well and the redness and dry skin went away after a few days. Lips have been fine from day one but I literally apply Nivea lipbalm every few hours and smoother them before bed. Any patches of dry skin I get on my body I apply e45 and it goes within a couple of days normally. Eyes seem fine but I bought the Optrex spray from boots as I'm a bit funny with eyedrops, I use it occasionally when my eyes feel tired. A month in and I have a little dry skin on my face, my forehead doesn't get greasy anymore and my back is pretty much clear. Good luck with your course.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I read that Accutane was taken off the market in 2009??? :confused1:


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

j0n35y said:


> Thought Id add my experience. I'm on a self prescribed 20mg course for mild acne on back and greasy skin. I've found using the boots simple range has helped my skin loads. After a week my face was red, dry and sore. I think this was due to the harsh cheap moisturiser and Teatree oil facewash. After switching to the 'simple' face wash and face moisturiser my skin healed up well and the redness and dry skin went away after a few days. Lips have been fine from day one but I literally apply Nivea lipbalm every few hours and smoother them before bed. Any patches of dry skin I get on my body I apply e45 and it goes within a couple of days normally. Eyes seem fine but I bought the Optrex spray from boots as I'm a bit funny with eyedrops, I use it occasionally when my eyes feel tired. A month in and I have a little dry skin on my face, my forehead doesn't get greasy anymore and my back is pretty much clear. Good luck with your course.


^^ this. Get a non-comedogenic moisturiser (Simple range) and smother it on. Peeling and redness should go away pretty quickly. Also just use soap when on accutane- anything else is apparently pointless.

Peeling after 5 days sounds pretty extreme mate! At least it shows it's working!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Adamdraper said:


> ^^ this. Get a non-comedogenic moisturiser (Simple range) and smother it on. Peeling and redness should go away pretty quickly. Also just use soap when on accutane- anything else is apparently pointless.
> 
> Peeling after 5 days sounds pretty extreme mate! At least it shows it's working!


Yeah took note of that! Yeah not too bad but deffinetly peeling. And got about 6 lovely looking puss filled white heads nice.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I read that Accutane was taken off the market in 2009??? :confused1:


There was a different type which they stopped because it was literally f**king people over


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> There was a different type which they stopped because it was literally f**king people over


Ok thanks mate


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

But derm call it accutane,n the new one is a generic version I think.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

just a little update.

Couple more spots around mouth area this time. Still got the big ones from the other day on my chin, how ever they seem to of dried up. Area around side of nose is still sore, and getting annoying.

Lips seem to be peeling? Do I just keep applying the vaseline etc?

Other than that, when I wake up in the morning. It's like I've done an abs session. They ache for some reason? Not sure if it's anything to do with the accutane though.

Anyway that's about it


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

Ok, things are not too bad. Only problem I'm having is I did chest on monday, and it is still sore. Think I have had the initial breakout. And took some pictures yesterday which was probably when they were at theyre worst. Seem to be drying up today though. Shoulder spots have dried out but not really had a breakout anywhere other than my face.

Still lubing myself up day and night too! And the small crack in the side of my mouth seems to be healing up. Got to the point I could hardly open mouth to get food in which sucked.

Anyway here are the pictures. Quite a few whiteheads, I have left them alone though. Read somewhere not to pop them on accutane


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Ok, things are not too bad. Only problem I'm having is I did chest on monday, and it is still sore. Think I have had the initial breakout. And took some pictures yesterday which was probably when they were at theyre worst. Seem to be drying up today though. Shoulder spots have dried out but not really had a breakout anywhere other than my face.
> 
> Still lubing myself up day and night too! And the small crack in the side of my mouth seems to be healing up. Got to the point I could hardly open mouth to get food in which sucked.
> 
> ...


looks yummy


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

Oh they are  I'm just saying to my self that's ll the sh*t coming out and then I'll look beautiful  fingers cossed aanyway


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Less spots on my face now. Still a few but they seem to be drying up. Lips still same and back may have even cleared up a little...


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Face is clearing up, chest has a few more spots and back seems to be also clearing up. Got brown within 20mins of being in the sun yesterday too 

Been on them 2 weeks today!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

face is the clearest It's probably ever been since getting spots. Chest is breaking out but not badly and back is clearing up i think?

Will take some pictures tonight, seems to of cleared over night


----------



## maxi19 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just come across this and thought I would throw some input in. Im 20 and weigh 80kg and had been prescribed 60mg/day for 5 months. This all worked wonders and everything but then went to carp when I come off the accutane, two months having finished I started getting new stuff on my chest and forehead again. Nothing serious but you know enough to make you want to do something about it.. especially with how much it can cost to do a round of this stuff... anyway about 5 weeks ago now I started a self prescribed super low dose course of it again by the brand name Cipla (anyone used this as well?Seems to work the same so who cares right?) Having already done one round I only needed to take 10mg a day, but done a loading phase of 20mg for the first week, 5 weeks in now and I dont even think with a magnifying glass I would be able to find a single spot so once again I am very happy and the side affects are almost non existent because of the dose being so so low. I plan to run this course for about 5-6 months and stop to see what happens this time (the more rounds you do the greater chance of permanent remission apparently). Anyway heres a few things I have learnt during my use of the wonder pill.

Cetaphil moisturising lotion is a life saver - lube up with that after you shower and you are sorted, it is also non-clogging.

Personally on the high dose round I done I got a few stubborn rashes on the back of my hands etc.. Boots do a 1% hydra-cortisone cream for i think 4 quid which will get rid of anything like that in about 2 days.

What ever you do dont touch a single face scrub.. you will most likely look like a lobster for a week.

Drink about 7-8 pints at least of water each day... Seriously this is another life saver when it comes to dry skin in unwanted places and is also very useful for the liver considering this pill taxes it a fair bit. Milk thistle pills may be a decent sup to throw in whilst taking if you want to be that bit more safer.

Avoid other vitamin A sups at all cost.. not only can this be toxic but if you want to keep your hair and avoid any potential chance of hair thinning than vitamin A sups should be avoided (check your fish oil pills as they sometimes has high vitamin A levels) this is because the drug is a derivative of vitamin A at its highest concentrate.

I have also found that wearing some gloves whilst work out to help my palms has helped a load as well, because of the skin thinning affect it makes you more prone to blisters.

Neutrigena do a lip balm called Norwegian formula intense repair.. I think it is about 6-7 quid BUT it last for ages fits in your pocket and It dries into your lips in about a minute and last for hours so you don't walk around with shiny lips all day.

Hope some of that is useful to you guys.. that's just from my experience with this magic little pill, curious as well to see if any of you have noticed a slight increase in sweating whilst on the drug? I have noticed this especially in the past few days with the weather change.

Wish you luck and stick to it.. There are horror story's out there but there are always going to be bad experiences with drugs as no one is the same!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

so coming up to 3 weeks this friday. This is my face now after the breakout. Looks worse than it is, just changed bulbs so the lights are bright as aha


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

View attachment 84848
View attachment 84849


so coming up to 3 weeks this friday. This is my face now after the breakout. Looks worse than it is, just changed bulbs so the lights are bright as aha


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

On friday first month will be done. Face still clearing up nicely. Blackheads are coming out of my nose which is weird but good to see them clearing.

Lips still dry, cut both sides of mouth which is annoying.

Skin on top of arms still dry but no big deal.


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> On friday first month will be done. Face still clearing up nicely. Blackheads are coming out of my nose which is weird but good to see them clearing.
> 
> Lips still dry, cut both sides of mouth which is annoying.
> 
> Skin on top of arms still dry but no big deal.


Like you mate, arms are a little dry but not really an issue at all. Skin looking great and redness has all died down. No spots for about 3 weeks now. They say accutane is magic..... It really is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Adamdraper said:


> Like you mate, arms are a little dry but not really an issue at all. Skin looking great and redness has all died down. No spots for about 3 weeks now. They say accutane is magic..... It really is.


hey pal. Yeah face clearing up. Got a couple of tiny ones the other night but they've gone now. Going to invest in some of this bio oil get rid of slight red marks. Chest spots drying up.

How did you get on drinking on it?


----------



## Adamdraper (Dec 5, 2011)

Boozing like a bit of an animal at the moment and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Adamdraper said:


> Boozing like a bit of an animal at the moment and no issues whatsoever.


Fair enough. Going to have my first drink in about a month monday I think. Won't be going overboard though or i'll miss a days eating ha


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

Right, tomorrow is the first time I will be drinking on accutane. Won't be going overboard or anything. Any advise to lessen the blow on the old liver?


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Wouldn't worry about it pal, just get some food in you an have a few glasses of water when you get in befor bed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah I always nail the water before bed anyway. Looking forward to getting out!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

went to dermo today as was running out of tablets.

She said was going pretty well and keeping me on 40mg until a review in 6 weeks. Gotta get bloods done next week too.

Also I got given some wash to use, supposed to unblock pores and it's medicated so will see how it goes!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Not done this in ages. Been four months. Face totally clear and back nearly there. Chest has scared a little unfortunately. However, went dermo on friday and I'm continuing for another 2 months which I'm happy about


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

so you think its as good as its made out to be? just started it myself mate self prescribed

20mg a day to start...

is intial breakout bad?

how long till it starts looking better?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Little_Jay said:


> so you think its as good as its made out to be? just started it myself mate self prescribed
> 
> 20mg a day to start...
> 
> ...


How much you weigh and how bad is your acne?

My initial breakout was horrendous!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> so you think its as good as its made out to be? just started it myself mate self prescribed
> 
> 20mg a day to start...
> 
> ...


My IB was not pretty mate. Pictures in here some where! Was really sore but lasted about 2 weeks.

With 20mg I would go for 40mg. I know your doing self prescribed and its more expensive but would work better. Started to look better after about 1.5 months.

I wish I'd of gone on sooner tbh... Pretty happy I have another 2 months still not totally clear so maybe a higher dose would of suited me. Good luck


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Hotdog147 said:


> How much you weigh and how bad is your acne?
> 
> My initial breakout was horrendous!


i weigh about 90kg mate, its fairly bad on shoulders/back chest isnt as bad as it was

how bad was your breakout then? scaring me.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> i weigh about 90kg mate, its fairly bad on shoulders/back chest isnt as bad as it was
> 
> how bad was your breakout then? scaring me.....


Page 4 for IB pics. To be honest pal It could have been worse. Just got to try not too touch them. I broke out on face first and in 2nd month broke out on chest a bit. Noticed this when doing seated rows which have the front rest and it burst one. NICE.

I would'nt let it bother you too much. I was shi*ting it too. You might not even get one


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Little_Jay said:


> i weigh about 90kg mate, its fairly bad on shoulders/back chest isnt as bad as it was
> 
> how bad was your breakout then? scaring me.....


Very bad, painful cystic sh1t, hurt to sleep! Lol

If its very bad then 2mg is a little low, I'm similar weight to you and I'm using 80mg


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Page 4 for IB pics. To be honest pal It could have been worse. Just got to try not too touch them. I broke out on face first and in 2nd month broke out on chest a bit. Noticed this when doing seated rows which have the front rest and it burst one. NICE.
> 
> I would'nt let it bother you too much. I was shi*ting it too. You might not even get one


Burst once! Fcuk me, you've got it easy! My bed sheets and pillows look like a murder scene in the morning! Lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Hotdog147 said:


> Burst once! Fcuk me, you've got it easy! My bed sheets and pillows look like a murder scene in the morning! Lol


****!haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

The mornings draining puss are the best. Imagine versuvious in a pusssy bloody expolosion


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Meant to mention this previously. Was looking at my blood results form on derms pc. And there's a section for creatinine. I'm pretty sure that your body converts creatine into creatinine when there's too much?

So would you take creatine when on accutane? Personally I don't think there would be a problem I just don't want to give her any excuse to take me off them aha


----------

